# IronMan's Latest Sig Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

My last signature request was July 15th.

The Request: I want a sick signature with (as always) images of sick submissions. Kneebars, gogoplatas, inverted triangles, even normal stuff if you can find sick images of it. Though, admittedly, I'm not that attached to this either, at this point. If you've got an idea that's sicker (wanna go with the comic book character or just take another idea and run with it) I'm down.

Title: IronMan

Sub-Title(s): Often Imitated, Never Duplicated. / Hall of Fame Certified

You can use one or both. Or neither, if you can think of something sicker.

Colors: However you roll.

Size: Just keep it regulation.

As always, all submissions will be repped.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will get to this. Bit busy till Wednesday but will fit in in if I can! If not it should'nt be long after that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave it a go but really not happy with how it turned out.










Gonna try something else.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I gave it a go but really not happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were him I would be more then happy with that


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't really have a lot of time this week so cutting out renders of submissions and stuff would take more time than I have, but I put this together.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


>





M.C said:


>


I have to spread the rep around. But thanks for the sick signatures. Even if you don't feel like it's your best, it still looks great.

I'm gonna let this one roll for a while to see what ideas people come up with. I'm excited to see what else is in store.

EDIT: Also, I'm a big fan of sexy women. Incorporation of sexy women makes me happy, too.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Will give it a try later today.

EDIT:

Came up with this..
Keeping the "sexy theme" going :thumb02:

Will also try and do something involving fighters....but i thought i'll have a go with this one first. 
Hope u like it!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

limba said:


>


Sweet. And repped. I guess it's been a while since I repped you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I planned on having one finished tonight. I started but I ran into a few snags and wasn't happy at all but I will have one in. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I planned on having one finished tonight. I started but I ran into a few snags and wasn't happy at all but I will have one in. :thumbsup:


Sweet. Thanks man.

There's no serious timetable for this. I'm leaving for London on the 27th for a few weeks, so I think I'll probably pick one before then, but no worries. I'm just excited to see what people come up with.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I should definitely have something in before then!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll get one done later today!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a go with this one.

I always wanted to make a sig with Imada's sick sub...and now i tried it.

The render used wans't the best quality, but i tried to get maximum out of it.
Could have turned out better  but ... here it is:










and on this one i played a bit with the color










maybe i'll do some more...i have some time on my hands these days.
enjoy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Black border








White border


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great Kry... Ironman will prob like it, you have some sick blending.

Hey Kry, if you want some credits I may have a new job for you? Only if your up for it and have the time.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Looks great Kry... Ironman will prob like it, you have some sick blending.
> 
> Hey Kry, if you want some credits I may have a new job for you? Only if your up for it and have the time.


I'm pretty busy lately man, but if you want to shoot me a PM I'll see what I can do? If I can help out and have the time to get it done sure thing bro.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

limba said:


>





KryOnicle said:


>


Sweet stuff. It all looks great.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Black border
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks AWESOME Kry!!!
I really love the background and blending! (you should reveal how you do it )

Another masterpiece!

You should do another tutorial one of these days when you have some time on your hands! ...honestly..give away some of your secrets! 

I've learned some stuff from some of Toxic's tutorials...now it would be a geat time to learn from another master! raise01:

Best regards!:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

limba said:


> Looks AWESOME Kry!!!
> I really love the background and blending! (you should reveal how you do it )
> 
> Another masterpiece!
> ...


Haha thanks limba, appreciated  The technique I use to blend is actually very simple, I duplicated the Ironman stock 3-4 times, smudged the bottom 3 layers using different smudge brushes, then the top layer I erased the parts I wanted to overlap Ironman and it blends him in with the background.

I can take a few screenshots and go further into detail if anyone wants.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Haha thanks limba, appreciated  The technique I use to blend is actually very simple, I duplicated the Ironman stock 3-4 times, smudged the bottom 3 layers using different smudge brushes, then the top layer I erased the parts I wanted to overlap Ironman and it blends him in with the background.
> 
> I can take a few screenshots and go further into detail if anyone wants.


MAAAAAAANNNN! iv'e been trying to work out how you did that for ages...that is way simpler than the stuff i thought you did hahaha.

I normally do something similar but when i smudge the other layers i occasionally will increase the size of 1 of the background smudges.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Haha thanks limba, appreciated  The technique I use to blend is actually very simple, I duplicated the Ironman stock 3-4 times, smudged the bottom 3 layers using different smudge brushes, then the top layer I erased the parts I wanted to overlap Ironman and it blends him in with the background.
> 
> I can take a few screenshots and go further into detail if anyone wants.


I would love if you went into more detail


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Haha thanks limba, appreciated  The technique I use to blend is actually very simple, I duplicated the Ironman stock 3-4 times, smudged the bottom 3 layers using different smudge brushes, then the top layer I erased the parts I wanted to overlap Ironman and it blends him in with the background.
> 
> I can take a few screenshots and go further into detail if anyone wants.


If you have that extra time on your hands...
Would be very appreciated! :thumb02:




Intermission said:


> I would love if you went into more detail


Same here!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will whip something together after the Holidays! Just don't have the time till all the festivities are over


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I gave it a go but really not happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks totally awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't gotten a chance to really continue working on the sig. Still out of town for the holidays.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Alright, so I guess I was crazy to ask over the holidays. Not that surprising, since everything sort of takes a back seat for a few weeks.

Anyone who has sigs that they want to post, I'd love to see them. I'll hold off on choosing for a few days.

That stuff that's up so far is amazing, so either way I'll be happy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Alright, so I guess I was crazy to ask over the holidays. Not that surprising, since everything sort of takes a back seat for a few weeks.
> 
> Anyone who has sigs that they want to post, I'd love to see them. I'll hold off on choosing for a few days.
> 
> That stuff that's up so far is amazing, so either way I'll be happy.


After i'm done with doing my entry for SOTM4 i'll give it another try 

Something better than my previous entry!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ironman, can you please PM me your 6 fav submissions?... 

thanks.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Intermission said:


> Ironman, can you please PM me your 6 fav submissions?...
> 
> thanks.


Favorite submission in terms of MMA fights (i.e. Masakazu Funaki heel hooks Ikuhisa Minowa) or in general (i.e. heel hook)?

EDIT: I'm being good and not double posting (leading by example and all that) but I figured I'd mention that I'm going to use Toxic's signature. They all turned out great. I really appreciate the work that you guys put in.


----------

